# Looking for these eqps.



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm looking for an Eheim Liberty 200 filter, and a Marineland Stealth Pro Shatterproof Heater (100w).

Has anyone seen any in their lfs? I'm probably going to order off BigAlsOnline but if I can find a cheaper price at a real store that would be much preferred! I may just have to call around but I hate doing that 

BigAlsOnline doesn't have very cheap heaters, I'm wondering if I could find a cheaper 100w in-store? 

I want them new not used!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Check these:
http://mops.ca/
http://www.petsandponds.com/

I've never used them personally but people seem to have a lot of success with these.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Mops had my heater but it was $0.50 more! Outrageous.. petsandponds didn't have either. 

I guess I'll call around


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Check with sugarglidder (John)

or johnsfishfood.com


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Bretzz said:


> I and a Marineland Stealth Pro Shatterproof Heater (100w).


You have heard of the stories of these Pro Shatterproof heaters right?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah the best deal you'll find on new heaters will be from John (sugarglider)


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok I'm checking with him


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of different heaters. marineland pro heaters. they had a issue with only there 300 watt heater exploding. they discontinued it for that reason. but Ihave all of them

thanks

john



Bretzz said:


> Ok I'm checking with him


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been emailing you 

[email protected]

:O


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Very relevant


----------

